# the day after, and where's (old thread)



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hi again =
today has been one you don't want to have.

I have an Aunt Peg and Uncle Fred. During the storms yesterday they had talked to my Mom (aunt's sister) on the phone, and they were out of their small mobile home, and next door at brick house being as safe as possible.

Today I get up, next door neighbor came home and checked out her place. There were three trees down, one touching her mobile home. those trees had always been her worse fear. And we made sure the tree that fell behind me, towards my home was not damaging anything. So far so good.

Remember no power anywhere.

I get better dressed and put on my newish gardening rubber boots. I'm gong to check on U. Fred and A. Peg. I get on their street - you know the Anderson hills you may have seen on the news? that hill has a backside, right where Uncle Davids (remember died last June), well his house is on a corner and the next little lot back is Peg and Fred. The devestation is so bad, I drove by Uncle David's and didn't kinow it - I could not see it. I got past and figured out where I was, turned and went back and was floored. All the big trees, all trees were GONE, rather flattened. Uncle David's house very badly damaged - I didn't kinow how bad then. 

But, now I must get up behind his place to Uncle Fred's and Aunt Peg's to check on them This isa bout 930 or 10 am. I go around the down trees, into the cow patch withthe fence down cause vehicle tracks there. I get up to Fred and Pegs and see a neighbor standing there, behind her a totally messed up, mostly blown away trailer. And the brick house next door is a slab and aeverything was piled up a ways behind it. No Peg and no Fred. In talking with the neighbor, I find out that Uncle Fred died in the tornado, and Aunt Peg was taken to the hospital with a very badly gash leg and had some roofing tin or somthing in it and was bleeding badly. I take a few cell phone photos for insurance if nothing eesle. Both Fred and Pegs and Uncle Davids. I'll show you later.

Oh, no cell signnal, cannot call out, can only txt a bit. and occasionally a signal will come thru and give me emails on the cell phone to read. But I have voice mails building and cannot answer them.

My daughter is so close to Peg and Fred, so I had to go tell her in person. This is not something you text. Went there - told her, her hubby came back from gas and food run - we told him. 

found hospital where Peg was taken. Pam going to stop by, but not tell her about Fred yet., Pam and family going to MIL's house in tN as it has power.
She stopped by hospital (we had found Aunt Peg by then). She did not tell her Uncle Fred was gone. 

During this I've email an aunt asking where peg and fred were, and not knowing it cell phone return email got thru or not . Apparently it did.
Then a few more txt during tghe day, and voice mails adding but I cannot keep a signal long enough to find out who or what they are.

I'm now down to about 1/3 tank of gas = after daughter's went to parent's to tell mom. I cannot call on cell, and she does not text. Went and told them. Grabbed a sandwich. While doing driving having cell phone on charger as that's the only charger I have that works at this time. I'm having to watch gas and charge while driving.

I find out UD daughters appreciated the photos I emailed so they could understand what the auctioneer/real estate person told them about the auction that was to have happened 5/7 - now probably not./

Aunt Peg wanted me to find the little silver box that has important papers, so I'm back out at the site, taking more photos with reg digital camera and carefully poking aorund. The neighbors asked who I was and then remembered me when I told my name and relationship to Peg, Fred and late David. So all is okay there.

After all that, more text message, an different AUnt and Uncle coming over from Miss. then I had enough gas for home, moms and back to home and that would be it.

Came home for a bit.
Then to Moms and right after MS family came in. Aunt and I went to hospital to see Aunt peg and tell her in person abougt uncle fred. ;On the way we passed where one of two funeral homes is, stopped there - found the cornor, and found he thought Uncle Fred was there. He took a cell photo of the face and brought it out, and we ID'd him. then gave directions where to take the body so it could be done right, later and it would be too bad to make good for funeral. So, I knew what they wanted, and told him and signed the make do authorization to have him transported to the home that did UDs funeral last year.

From there up to hospital. See Aunt Peg. She is so bumbed up. Found her oldest son (who found out via face book from UD cousin that I had text'd) taht Uncle Fred was gone. We all had been trying to wait so someone could be there for her when that was told, fortunately she suspected due to various clues she was trying to ignore. But she's relatively okay. She is worried about no clothes and no place to live. We are taking care of that for her, and she was glad I did the funeral stuff.

then on the way home we found PUblix running on generators, so could buy soem things. Nothing that had to be kiept cold. Paid cash but they could take debit.

On the way back to Mom's I saw one gas station open. When I cam back it still was so I could get gas, paid cash, only way right now.

So I now have enough gas to run thsi and let it charge off the dash board plug. 

I am learning txt gets through best in an emergency. I could use more charging ability. The no pwer is so nice when I turn off lights and see BLACK and stars, and not security light,etc.

Cousins coming to morrow to take care of the properties.

But now I 'm herel, for a little. Sitting out in the car charging the netbook.
Then the cell phone.

I'll be writing more later as to other things I'm finding out.

Go hug someone.
Last Sunday I took them all Easter baskets and visited. so glad I did that and took that time.

And took the photos of Uncle David's flowers and big trees. Just one more time.

Take care,
Angie


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Sigh. I don't know what to say.

Hugs.

I have never forgotten April 3, 1974, in Xenia, Ohio, where I lived at the time of the last huge day of tornados. Our home and immediate neighborhood were unscathed, but not 2 miles away was utter destruction. We were all in shock. So I kind of know what you are going through with seeing the mess and having to cope.

But I didn't lose any family or friends.......

More hugs. Stay safe.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Angie, I'm so sorry about your Uncle. This has been a day I'll never forget. To those of us who have friends and family in the affected areas, it's similar to 9/11. At least to me it has been. I'm too far from friends and family in the area to be able to check up on them. I've been on the phone all day trying to check on those we know. Everytime I think I've reached everyone, I remember someone else. Right now I'm still trying to find my old Pastor and his wife. It took me several hours to finally hear back from one of my Aunts and her daughter. They live in Tuscaloosa. They are safe, but their homes were pretty severely damaged. Not sure if they'll be able to rebuild. I'm still trying to get my mind wrapped around it all.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine - you cannot wrap your mind around this. When I get this better charged, or after we get pwoer (expected in 5 days), I'll have to upload and show you the differences.


And on a survival note. A headband with the lights is a girls best friend after dark with no power. Leaveds hands free to cook (on sterno camp stgove) and type on cell phone or just go to the bathroom.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Hugs to you and your family


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry Angie. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Sonshine - you cannot wrap your mind around this. When I get this better charged, or after we get pwoer (expected in 5 days), I'll have to upload and show you the differences.
> 
> 
> And on a survival note. A headband with the lights is a girls best friend after dark with no power. Leaveds hands free to cook (on sterno camp stgove) and type on cell phone or just go to the bathroom.


I've been seeing some of the damaged areas on Fox News. DS's foster parents live in Birmingham, Aunt and cousin in Tuscaloosa, many friends and family in Haleyville, and an old military friend that lives in Cullman, (another one I've heard nothing from yet) So many people affected and no telling how long, if ever, things will be re-built. I know that Haleyville is a small town and two of their factories are gone. Those two factories employed many of the people in that small town. It's just so surreal. I've been praying all day and making phone calls. I'm just sick about all of this.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry, Angie. 

I just found out one of my aunts had a close call. Tornado went right by her back door, but she's ok. She's in MS.

You take care. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Angie, please make sure to allow yourself time to grieve. Good luck.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so sorry. Wow...unbelieveable.
(((hugs)))


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}} I don't even have the words.

If there is anything that we can do let us know.

Nikki


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

my condolances.... 

Been through that, and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

What a nightmare you have all been through. I'm so sorry about the loss of your uncle, my deepest condolences to you and your family. I hope your auntie recovers quickly from the injuries to her leg. Please take good care of yourself Angie, don't let yourself get run down in the days of hard work ahead.

.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Hugs to you! Glad to hear that you are safe. Sorry to hear about your uncle.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm breathless after reading your post. You are all definitely in my prayers.


----------



## Plainswalker (Sep 24, 2009)

Praying for you.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Angie, I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Angie...I guess I was hoping that everyone I know would not have lost anyone they loved, but it was too much to expect with all the devastation. I wish there was something I could do to help. You have my continued thoughts and prayers, as do the others in our HT family. :grouphug: :angel:


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Angie I am sorry for the loss to your family. I too was hoping that my friends and their families came throug this ok. 
Nancy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry for the loss of your uncle Angie, and all that you're going through. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Angie, I am so sorry you and your family are going through this. Know that good thoughts are going your way. Please let us know if there is something, somehow we can help.


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers....


----------



## redhousekiwi (Nov 30, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> hi again =
> ...
> 
> But now I 'm herel, for a little. Sitting out in the car charging the netbook.
> Then the cell phone.


The events here in NC and now your bad news prompted my missus to say that we needed to be more serious about being prepared for Bad Things. Your post today makes me think that one thing that would be really useful would be enough of a solar capability to charge phones and maybe a laptop.

I'm sorry to hear of the devastation to your family.

Liam.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Thinking about you and yours today. Your friends are here for you. Please let us know what we can do to help.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Angie.
What can I do to help?
Laura


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh Angie. I am so sorry.
Yes, if we can help, please let us know


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

{{{hugs}}} so sorry your family is going through this. Glad you are OK.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I've been looking at pictures and videos of the devastation on the 'net and it's just stunning. Reminds me of hurricane damage we've seen before down here.

I'm very sorry for your loss, Angie. I will lift your family in prayer, for strength and comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Angie. Wish I could give you a big :grouphug: right now. I am so sorry for your loss. My heart hurts at all that you and folk there are going through. 

Praying for healing and comfort. 

OLF


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good morning ] thank you for all the offers to help and the good wishes. It means a lot to me.
Right now the car is charging the cell phone, then I'll plug this in to charge during the day as I come and go.
Going to have some tea and pop tarts or such for breakfast.
Publix and Kroger stores are bringing in genrators to have the stores open and today should have the coolers working and making ice too.

I'm going to be getting ready and going back to parent's to get MS aunt and uncle so we can go to the site and find stuff = hopefully anyway.

It is very interesting to see what is really needed
We are in a dusk to dawn curfew. 

Wildest thing to see, stores in town without cars.
And absolute dark when you blow the candles out and get ready for bed. That is a wonderful side effect of this for me.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Prayers and wishes, don't know what else to add...so sorry for your losses.
Matt


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Angie, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't begin to imagine what it's like, how horrifying it must be. You must be overwhelmed.

Do you have a way of keeping yourself safe right now? I'm assuming that there may be looting and violence, and I really, really hope that you have some sort of ability to defend yourself. Is some of your family staying with you?

Please, check in when you can to let us know that you're okay, and let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Do you think you could talk your parents into putting in a storm cellar large enough for most of the family to comfortable stay in? Perhaps an earthbag shelter?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Angie

My heart breaks for what you are going through... I will pray for you and your family...


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Angie, I'm so sorry. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of you family's loss. You and the others affected by the storms are in my prayers. As others have said, allow yourself time to grieve.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I"m so sorry ANgie! praying for strength for you to do what needs to be done, and just sayin you've got a great head on your shoulders!!! I'm sure you are a comfort to your family!!!!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Angie, I am so sorry for the loss of your uncle. There are just no words except I'm sorry.


----------



## yansmommy (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will lift you and your family up in prayer. It is just so devastating. 

Jenn


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Angie, I'm so sorry. Praying for you, your family, and all those affected. May God comfort you and give you strength during this time.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

(((hugs)))


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh Angie, I am so sorry for your loss! My heart aches for you and your family. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Angie, you have my deepest sympathy over the loss of your uncle.

Reading all this reminds me of both tornadoes in Xenia and the one that hit Newton Falls and Niles Ohio. But the 3 of them combined didn't have as much loss of life and property as this one night in Alabama. I've been trying to avoid watching the news about it because it brings back so many nightmares.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Wish I could give you a hug. Stay safe.


----------



## TooManyHobbies! (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm glad you are safe. I'm sorry for the loss of your Uncle.


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh Angie....many, many prayers for all of you.

The news reports made me aware, extra reports through dh's fire/paramedic contacts made it more real...your touching post made it more personal.

{{{{Hugs!!}}}}

~Sharon~


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

My condolences for your loss, Angie. I don't have the words to express my sorrow for you and everyone else going through this.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just cannot imagine how it is. I know how terrified it is when the news says one is headed in your dirrection. There were eight sighted around here the night before it hit your area. But we were lucky. My heart goes out to all the ones who lost loved ones in that storm.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Angie adding my sympathy on the loss of your uncle and sending hugs and prayers for all of the family and friends in the storm areas please let me know if there is anything i can do to help you out


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Our condolences for your losses. 

In all the hustle of recovery and what not, don't forget to take care of yourself.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Prayers from here Angie, If there is anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Angie. Prayers going up.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

So sorry for you, your family, and all the devastion everyone there is going through.We will keep all of you in our prayers.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Angie, stay strong, get done what has to be done, and then the grieving can start..... 

Believe everyone should have someplace to get to thats safe from big blows...

Reading about 300 or so folks getting taken by the storms is one thing... knowing someone's personal loss brings it all home...

Heartfelt condolences....


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

My condolences for your loss, Angie. Springtime in the South is never without its risks.

We had a tornado come through several years ago that destroyed a church in Lady Lake down to the southern end of Marion county. It started in Wilidwood in Sumter county though and passed near enough to an aunt and uncles mobile home they could hear the roaring. As fate would have it my grandmother was visiting them at the time. Fortunately no one was injured in my family though it killed a number of others on its way. Turned out to be only the second F4 tornado ever recorded in Florida.

I live further to the north so that night we received intense rainfall but thankfully no big wind. It's the only time I've ever seen my henyard swept as clean as a beach. Even the hurricanes did not drop that much rain in so short a time.

I think about that storm every time we have a front come through. Spring time in the South is not without its risks. Usually only a small one, but every once in a while it gets ugly.

With the rainfall we've been getting during our annual dry months this year I fear our hurricane season may be moving back to normal too.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd also like to offer my condolences, Angie. I am praying that the worst is behind you now so that you can begin to recover.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I am so sad to hear of your loss, Angie. You will be in my prayers.

When things settle down a bit, feel free to post or pm me with a list of things your aunt might need to get set back up. I'd be glad to help if I can.

And thank you for having the presence of mind to give us "prep reports" during all that is going on so that we may become better prepared. It seems that the weather is becoming more volatile in many areas and more of us may have to deal with weather related emergencies in the future.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

(((Angie)))


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Angie I'm so sorry for the loss of your Uncle. I know how hard it is to deal with the death of a loved one but to have the additional burden of being surrounded by the remmants of a disaster has to be very difficult. You have my sincere sympathy.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm so sorry, Angie, for your and your Aunt's loss. May the Lord help you and all those who have suffered so terribly.

hugs, stef


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Angie, I'm so very, very sorry to hear about your uncle Fred and your Uncle David's place. I had looked at the pictures you uploaded of the roses just the other day. I love roses. I wish I could help in some way, but what I can do is pray for you, your Aunt Peg, your entire family and all of those affected in this astounding tragedy. Please be safe when working at your aunt and uncles places.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Angie, words cannot express. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I sit here watching the fox news about some of the devastation and still can imagine what it was like for someof those folks who lived through the tornado ripping their house apart and not touching them inside and other folks losing loved ones like yourself..... 

I guess like my friend in Australia tells me every now and agin to keep my head on straight, "whatever will be will be" and we have to keep going on doing what we are meant to do as best we can.

Everything happens for a reason, and we never really know the reason it happens. If there is anything that we here on the forums can do, let us know, we are family of sorts and we feel the pain of loss as much as if it were our kinfolk who passed or lost thier housing.

William
Idaho


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Adding prayers and condolences. I'm sorry Angie.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Angie I'm sorry for your loss and also praying for you and your entire family as you try to recover from this. Keep your faith and GOD will pull you all through this.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I am thankful that you were prepared as best as you could be: cash, headlamp, a plan in your mind to act upon immediately, etc. You are way ahead of the curve in "getting your head around this".

We always say "You never know when you'll need your BOB, cash, etc... " Who expects a tsunami, tornado, flashflood, earthquake,...

We are all learning how important ...all over again- how important emergency preparedness truely is- we believed it, now we see it in action.

-scrt crk


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

(((HUGS!!!))) I'm very very sorry about your Uncle  Praying for all of you!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Angie - PM me if you need anything.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am sitting in the hospital lobby. Joann(peg's sis inlaw) went up first. Under disaster rules only one up at a time.

You can see my car on th .al web page of coverage my cousin siad. I am pretty sure I may be one of the ants cleaning up fron the air planes and helos this morning. Pres was to have floan over yhis morn. I did see military copter circling. 3 tv stations in the area. Have to have id wrist bands to get to distroid area. So far I am fine. The reality of U. Fred being gone has nor hit. Thehsons of Peg and Fred are here now. We found her purse. Therehcar okay abd runs found clothes in bedroom . Found some meds she was needing. Cannot find the small safety box of important papers. I have so many photos. Later I will show you some. Txt and data getting through much better than phones. Power in my area Monday or Tuesday before on. So far that is not bothering me much.
Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Angie, Anderson is where our son and dil live (+5 grands).


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Praying for you and your family, Angie.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Angie,

Prayers, condolences and best hopes for your future here. 

When you're under a lot of stress, it causes your system to dump all the water soluble vitamins. I would at least get some good multivitamins, and a big B-Complex every day would be best. I'd watch my electrolytes too, and get some bananas or other Potassium source if I had muscle cramps. I'm not a doctor, and I don't play one on the internet--this is just what has helped me in similiar situations. 

Hope your family comes through this in the best possible shape.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm so glad you are okay, but so sorry to hear about your Uncle. God Bless you and your family and I hope that you are able to get things back to normal soon.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................It's tough too keep going when you've lost so much in such a short period of time , your close family members are so very blessed too have you looking out for their needs ! Only time will heal this kind of tragedy . , fordy


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Angie, I am very, very sorry for the loss of your Uncle.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Angie, I hope you and yours are well or as well as can be. This is but ours to endure. No one can say where disaster will strike next. Whomever is next in line must do the best they can, this is the only option that makes sense to me. Should disaster befall me, it is my hope that I will answer with the drive that is within me, but alas, I will not know until the test is put to me. Others say that I am morbid in my preparations, I consider this to be reasonable, not only to consider what I should do in an emergency but to try to discuss with others the worst case scenarios and plan for them... I would think that others find this "planning" reasonable but it seems that I remain the morbid one...


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Me too Angie. Hang in there.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

secretcreek said:


> I am thankful that you were prepared as best as you could be: cash, headlamp, a plan in your mind to act upon immediately, etc. You are way ahead of the curve in "getting your head around this".
> 
> We always say "You never know when you'll need your BOB, cash, etc... " Who expects a tsunami, tornado, flashflood, earthquake,...
> 
> ...


Although preps are very important, in cases like these tornados, many people lost everything. It's got DH and I discussing how we could protect some of our preps in case we were hit with a tornado. Someplace to stash supplies that would be safe in this sort of disaster, so we would have a starting point. Guess we'll be building some sort of storm shelter.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I am so sorry for ur loss Angie! Our thoughts and prayers r with everyone!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the difference of a few days 

Uncle David's Place Easter Sunday 4-24-11




UD;s on Thursday 4-28-11




and then today at the Uncle and Aunt's that just went though the storms
in the chair is aunt's brother resting a bit. Wed' been going thru that stuff for a few hours (the trailer is the building on the left of photo)


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, Angie. I do not have television and I am glad because seeing the pictures and videos on here and reading your posts has me in tears. I just can't imagine what y'all have gone through. Please take care of yourself and let us know if we can do anything for you and your family during this time. 

I live in a single wide trailer, 12 miles from where a big tornado hit a town back in 2004. In laws have a basement and 1/8 of a mile away but this has really got me thinking we need some sort of shelter here, even a root cellar. I also never considered a wheat(sp?) light that we use for **** hunting to be a prep but I do now.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Angie, I am so very sorry for your loss. I am grateful that you are well prepared and level headed. Still, seeing the destruction makes me speechless. Take your time as you cope and deal with what needs to be done. One step at a time...


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Angie
I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I pray your Aunt recovers, and the Lord grants you and the family the strength to do what needs to be done, as well as the comfort you'll need when things quieten down and the loss begins to sink in.
From this distance, I can't offer more than sympathy and encouragement. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family.

Angie, I just want to say how impressed I am with you and the way you have dealt with this disaster. Your own preparedness and cool headed survival instincts sets a good example to all of us.

Thank you for taking the time and effort to keep us all updated, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Angie, I'm so sorry. Wish I could do something to help. Yet another reminder that we shouldn't take anything for granted. So glad you were able to spend time with them all before this tragedy happened.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Angie, Thank you for posting all about this. I just don't know what to say. Truly, your story and then the pictures have taken my breath away. Please accept my condolences. If there is anything we can do to help, please let us know.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Angie, my prayers are you and your family and everyone else in the area of destruction. I am at a lost of words for all that I have seen on the TV and such.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Nothing left to say...just prayers for your safety and strength to continue. Be careful in that rubble. 

ann


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm sorry for the loss of your uncle. You know that everyone is praying/supporting you and your family. Stay safe and strong.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, Angie. It helps to focus our prayers. You are doing a lot of good by sharing the reality. Be safe! Get enough rest so you don't get sick or hurt, okay?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Prayers from N. Idaho.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

So so sorry to hear of your loss. I can barely stand to see the pictures on TV. Having been thru a tornado with my son I know the helpless feeling. Lying in a ditch with debris/mud/rain/hail pounding down all you can is pray. No way was I risking us in our mobile home. My son is in his 40's but still extremely anxious with storms. We didn't loose the home but all the beautiful trees were gone. The landscape like a moonscape. Prayers for you and all people in the affected areas. DEE


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Continued prayers for you and everyone affected. Is there something we can send that you need? 
I hope, when all settles down, that you will tell us all what preps were truly needed and maybe what you wished you had. I know you mentioned the head lamp, and that is something we need to buy. Thank you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Checking in. The music of chainsaws is in the air. Now for papwework. Pl/s. And insurance.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thinking of you and praying for you today Angie. I hope the paperwork/insurance stuff all goes easily.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you and yours.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

What devastating losses all around..My heart goes out to you and your family Angie. 

I just found out today that my two little grand-daughters who live in Ohatchee are safe and sound..and so is their mom..my ex DIL..her home was demolished by the tornado, but praise God, all of them are safe. What a nightmare.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Someone gave you good advice about the vitamins, electrolytes. You're probably still running on adrenaline. Take care of yourself so you can take care of your family.

My condolences for your uncle, prayers for Aunt Peg's recovery and all of you folks.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, Angie. I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself and don't wear yourself too thin.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Angie: What a horrible experience. How great you are handling it all for so many. Will you be coming to tn for gas and groceries as so many have? What about your job? Is anyone working?


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Angie,

Sorry to here about your Uncle and Aunt. You and your family have my sympathy. We were lucky that the path of the tornado through Union Grove and Ruth missed us. But we know a lot of people who lost everything. Have a couple of cousins that are in the hospital. Know a few of the ones who were killed.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Angie; I'm sorry for your loss. You all are in my prayers & thoughts.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Wishing you and your family strength and peace.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh my goodness. So sorry for your loss Angie.
Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Just found out my aunts in MS are ok. They had a narrow escape.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bostonlesley said:


> What devastating losses all around..My heart goes out to you and your family Angie.
> 
> I just found out today that my two little grand-daughters who live in Ohatchee are safe and sound..and so is their mom..my ex DIL..her home was demolished by the tornado, but praise God, all of them are safe. What a nightmare.


Oh, that's such good news to hear that they are safe. Really sorry to hear about their house. Fortunately houses can be replaced as a place to live, but I hope their emotions are holding up.

So much work to cleaning that mess up. I wish them well and they need to take care also.
Hugs to them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MOgal said:


> Someone gave you good advice about the vitamins, electrolytes. You're probably still running on adrenaline. Take care of yourself so you can take care of your family.
> 
> My condolences for your uncle, prayers for Aunt Peg's recovery and all of you folks.


I think I have some vitamins. I'll see about some if I don't. electrolytes. guess I need something like gatoraide.



TheMartianChick said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, Angie. I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself and don't wear yourself too thin.


thank you for praying and thinking of me and the family


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Angie: What a horrible experience. How great you are handling it all for so many. Will you be coming to tn for gas and groceries as so many have? What about your job? Is anyone working?



So far I've not had to think of TN. The Publix and now the Krogers are running on generators. Today the closest Publix actually has their freezers going for meat and all that. I bought a little beef steak and just cooked it on the sterno stove and have smashed avocado to go with it, and I'd made tea on the sterno this morning and it's cooled and I now have ice. So I have ice tea.

I do think tomorrow I may go to ardmore or fayetteville to see abougt gas. But we are starting to get more stations with generators So, I'm down to 1/4 tank due to site, parents, hospital etc.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Just found out my aunts in MS are ok. They had a narrow escape.


Cyng. that is really great to hear that they are okay.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Update.

I have emptied the freezer unit of my frig. I have two bags of ice (most popular item) and using it for an ice box.

The WDRM 102.3 radio station is continuous talk of people calling in, and telling which gas stations are open, which store has ice, where to find a hat shower, etc. Very good to find out what's happening around and also the latest info from the electric company, etc.

I hear a new generator in the neighborhood tonight. The generators are selling faster than hot cakes!!

I do think I need to see about solar for charging power for cell and this netbook. Fortunately the car has an AC outlet in the dash while I come and go, I am charging one or the other up.

You should hear the good things that are happening. People are checking on each other. I think there were 8 lootings yesterday, out of all the area. The curfew is helping that out. And must have armbands that ID you to go into the destroyed area.

We are fortunate, in general, that most of the people just don't have electricity. We almost all still water okay, so that really keeps the bad feelings down.


Aunt Peg went to get stitched up on the leg, but they put some vacuum thing on the deep cut due to so much bad stuff that got in the cut . So, it will be a bit more before they try to completely close it up. 

Thanks for being here for me, you are my sanity factor. I can talk to you in the evenings and enjoy the dark and sorta be 'normal'. We are looking at Wednesday for power, probaby.

The funeral cannot be scheduled until power. So about Thursday or Friday at earliest. So, having to keep out of town family know as we go so they can plan, and boy are they asking via email, as I was not too charming when bugged about it on the phone yesterday afternoon.
Some people don't realize that the phone dosn't go through often, but it's getting better. Email and text works much better, and answers can be short and possibly sweet. (maybe NOT).

Now for me to go read more.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Angie, I don't know how I missed this thread yesterday. I am so sorry for the loss of your Uncle. I have seen areal video of the Tuscaloosa damage, and it breaks my heart.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Pouncer
We are about 100 miles north of Tuscaloosa. I've not seen their damage but sure have heard at their damage being incredible.

Check out Harvest AL or Madison AL
city and counties and check out those photos if you see any. If it is clean up photos you might see the top of my head


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Angie, may I add my condolences too. :grouphug: I will keep you and all those affected by these terrible storms in my thoughts and prayers. I promise I won't complain about grey skies and rain any more (well I'll try not to!). Keep your chin up. 

Limey


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Angie, I am so very sorry.... Praying for you and your Family and all the folks there.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I remember, after hurricane Ike, the sound of chainsaws in the daytime and generators at night. It was comforting, in a weird sort of way; you knew you weren't the only one dealing with destruction & hardships.

One day at a time. Just know that we're all thinking about you and praying for you & your family.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Dear Angie, 

My heart, and those of many others, goes out to you at this time of sadness. 

So many have lost and suffered through this tragic time. 

May God lift your grief and bless you with Peace. 

:grouphug:

NJ Rich


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Angie, next time you are in the grocery, look for Morton Lite Salt if it isn't in your preps already. I keep it on hand for the animals primarily but for us as well. It's potassium chloride and sodium chloride (regular salt). Mix about 1/2 t. into 8 oz of water with a little sugar and you're good to go on the electrolytes if Gatorade isn't available. According to WeatherBug, you have 80's today and Monday and I'm betting some humidity to go with it. Do watch out for your hydration. 

Just a thought. Are you UTD on your tetanus vaccination? Hope Aunt Peg is as well. Sometimes older folk forget such things. Who am I to talk? I'm an "older folk."

So proud of your strength and resilience, Angie. What coping skills you have but when the time comes to let down, do it. We were 1500 miles from home on 9-11. I didn't shed a tear until the second Thursday after the attacks but when I did, you could have floated a boat. Your last few days' experience is more personal and more extreme than mine was. Prayers for you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MOGal thanks for that information. I'll see if I find that when next in a store.

If you see anyone asking of me, please point them to this thread, it's easier to keep stray thoughts on one thread. 

Now , off to hospital to see Aunt Peg. She's had various visitors earlier today, very good. Only one up at a time.

If you or your loved ones are in these conditions, I hope they are getting through better than they thought they could.

take care, more later.

Angie


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank you for keep us abreast. It seems we all care about each other. You are also teaching us. Your calm yet determined way that you deal with the issues and in setting prioritys is a leason ever one can gain. I would want to carry myself as you are. I ask that you have continued strenth and wisdom to face the challenges you face.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think this is day 5 of the event, if you count Wednesday that caused it all.

I told Aunt Peg about all of you, as my family knows of Homesteading Today, and she says thank you for all the get well wishes and condolences on the loss of Uncle Fred.

Aunt Peg is looking at surgury Mon, Wed and Friday to have some type of bad blood vacuum changed, they have to put her under to do it cause of the pain it would cause. (shygal and other nurses may know of what I mean)

Today is more running around. Her two dogs were found, they are boarding for free in two different locations, but tomorrow we will try to unite them as they are confused also. 

Power is starting to come up in some parts of town. Today it was strange to have traffic lights working. You get use to the 4 way stops where a light usually functions.

I think this is getting to me a little bit. (I did the salt as prescribed MOgal).

I have to email and let them know I need emergency vacation time over and above whatever this general power outage causes. Tomorrow cousins and I go the funeral home to see what we can get arranged. We are aiming for Thursday.

One thing this has answered for me, I can survive in unusal and somewhat disaster happenings.

I have seen the post of those with houses, land, gardens, money put away, and all that super survival stuff. I don't have that. But I believe in it, overall.
This is why I often say survival and emergency prep is not just the sterotype of survivalist. Sometimes I've wondered about me, who is not so prepped, being moderator (but then moderator just has to have an ability not to let you kill each other).

The radio here, has been mentioning almost all the beginner survival stuff. Hoses in the sun for hot water, alcohol on TP in a can for light and cooking, solar walk things for inside lights at night. It's funny hearing our stuff on the radio.

I've been learning from all of you. This has not been a severe survival event except to some. Many of the people on the radio complain "why does so and so section and my section doesn't" it's so weird. then others calling in having cookouts, and getting to know the neighbors.

A young girl up the road - 8 yrs old. I stopped and talked to her parents and her last night before coming in. Her mom said something about keeping an 8 year old entertained in these conditions. So this morning when I headed out, I left a 96 count box of crayola crayons and a pack of 3 princess/barbie type coloring books, and a few apples. So the bag I left it in, was not there when I came back in today. Everyone I know loves a new box of crayolas and new coloring books. I hope it helped.

Maybe I do belong her more than I sometimes have thought. I do say this is truely a SHTF event for my family. And Maybe I do qualify. 

And I bet the guys and gals at work will not laugh at me watching the weather closely. Usually it does not bother me, but they were laughing since I took my papers and extra lights with me on Wed. But I told them that this one just seems to really mean business. Something in my gut knew this was going to be bad, but not this bad. 

I'm rambling. I'll read some, do a little HT work, and send an email for my Aunt Peg. Got to tell work, too.

Keep being the best. You're doing great from what I can see.

Hugs and LED headband lights to you.
Angie


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the updates Angie. You and your family remain in my prayers.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This is one of those tragedies where all the preps in the world don't matter when they're all blown away or destroyed. Angie, I think your a good example about the most important thing of all in a SHTF -- _attitude_. 

The people who will make it will be the ones who, although saddened, frightened, or disappointed, still manage to see that we-are-where-we-are so lets figure out how to make it better and get on with life! That it's putting one foot in front of the other and doing something, anything, to resolve the current situation.

The people who most assuredly won't make it will be the whiners, complainers, and why-me's. They also soak up the tiny bits of positive energy the others had to dig so deep to get. Sometimes I wonder if they all need to be rounded up and put into a whine box until it's all over..LOL!

Another thing with attitude. It's been so amazing to me how people do work together to get through. Even as someone's own home was destroyed or family members come to help, they end up also helping another neighbor too. 

It all gives me great hope that when 'the big one comes', we humans might just all make it through after all!


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Angie,
our prayers are with you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks guys. I think it is getting to me today. Your energy and posotove thouhts are helping me.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Holding you up in prayer today Angie as the realities of life come crashing down around you. You are so busy taking care of others...take time for yourself today.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

To Angie & Family (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Angie,

I'd been travelling all month, so I haven't heard much domestic news. I'm stunned by the damage from the tornado and sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers go out to you and your family.

If you have access to a functional postal drop and there is something that you are in need, send me a PM. (powdered gatorade, Portable battery / cell charger, water purifying kit, a nice chocolate cake, etc.)


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Attitude is so important! My old college room mate's house was destroyed (Alabama) by a tornado, while she was home alone with their 6 children. Among other damage a neighbor's 20ft travel trailer was embedded in the side of their house. They are staying at a friends who didn't have electricity but at least had an intact house. Saturday night she missed a step in the dark and broke her ankle. And she is still upbeat and doing her best to get organized to go help family in TN.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Angie, you are definitely a survivalist! You hang in there, it will get better after a bit.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Angie,

You're a survivalist all right. You are going through hell down there and you ARE making it. No other qualifications necessary. Just making it through another day is PROGRESS! Hang in there. We're all praying and pulling for you. 

FWIW: Salt substitute, sold for those with kidney issues, etc., is Potassium Choride, and easier to find than some other things. Good potassium source. Add a small amount of salt sub., plus some regular salt to some citrus juice, water, plus some sugar and you have a good drink for stress times, or when it is hot and sweaty out there. Use caution in case you have some intolerance for this sort of thing. 

Don't forget the vitamins! A good meal of liver and onions will pack some punch, too.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Just wanted you to know that we are lifting you up in prayer today. Please keep us posted.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Angie------ you are such a strong person.............
Your family and community are fortunate to have you~~~~~~~
Sending Love and Prayers and Hugs~~~~~~~~


----------



## mom2accjk (Jul 12, 2010)

angie- so sorry for your loss. We are neighbors. I live in M.City. Many friends lost homes in Harvest/monrovia damage. My husband and kids went to Rainsville Sunday to help a church member sift through stuff at their dad's house. The mom and sister were in a closet and sucked out, but survived. Mom having surgery today. That area was really bad. Another church member lost a daughter down at Bama. 

We got power last night. My husband and I drove to Nashville Thurs to buy a generator and extra supplies. It has been amazing how quickly our gas stations began operating by generator and the stores opened having supplies. I didn't expect that after hearing of other places. I lived in Destin/Niceville for 13 yrs and grew up in Mobile and saw how things disappeared quickly. 

I grieve for those who lost family/homes. Many blessings to you and your family!

Our former pastor in FL is now in Tuscaloosa and their church in Alberta was damaged heavily. His wife, Brenda, is in 3rd week of chemo/radiation and extremely ill with treatments. Please pray for them. Seems too much for them to handle, but we serve an awesome God.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks guys. I think it is getting to me today. Your energy and posotove thouhts are helping me.
> 
> Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


Good Lord, woman, you must be tough as nails. I'm so sorry for all you and your family have lost. I am happy you have a place like this to come to and vent, to people who have the ability to comfort you.

I will pray for you and your family, that your grief will be tempered and that you all will be given the strength you need. God bless all of you down there.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Angie, thinking of you often. Sending warm thoughts. Your attitude is super. Wish you could come visit just to take a break.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi family -

I'm lucky.
I have power today! I got a call from my next door neighbor to tell me we had power just after lunch. This leaves only about 152,000 without power in the Tenn Valley. I think my area was one of the last to be put online today.

I came home, and tried different lights. The frig was humming.
It was strange as about 1/2 of the mobile home had power, and the rest was not getting power. I flipped the suspect circuits - but still no power there. I waited a bit, the took all circuits one by one, and flipped them all. Now all power.
I have not turned on the air conditioner, they are asking that we don't overload the circuits as there is no back up circuitry.

Today has been fruitful and amazing.

I got my cousins (the sons) and we went to funeral home and did what we needed to there. The funeral is Thursday afternoon.
Then the RV that Aunt and Uncle has for sale (been for sale since last fall), was not hurt down in Cullman area. There were 2 persons interested in buying before this, now with all the FEMA funds to get shelter the RV lot person believes they will be sold out of everything within 2 weeks. Aunt cannot go live in that 5th wheeler, so she is committed to selling it. We were concerned that it was damaged or totalled.
Then, I got the older dog it's COPD medicine and took it to the boarding place that is taking care of tornado dogs. They will keep Benji until Aunt Peg can get him. They will bill homeowners ins, and if not paid by that, they will write the fees off. And Benji has a family sponsoring him as their way of donating and helping in this emergency. That took a concern from Aunt Peg.
Then the boys went to the lot to see about more just mess clean up and maybe getting one or two or three more things. When they got there, they called me in astonishment. It was cleaned up. The trailer cleaned down to the floor which was intact, the good stuff was stacked beside the little storage building they had that was still functional, and a tarp put over that stuff to keep it decent from the incoming rain. It was Bethelhem Baptist Church volunteers did it since last lunch time. So thankful. They even cut up the trees, picked up and cleared the crap from the back yard area where stuff flew and stacked up. I'll have to get photos tomorrow.

So, I was coming home, since curfew still is effect, but had time to go see my parents, and take them to Ardmore TN to a place called "Fried Green Tomato" three buffets and drinks and tax for $22.50. Just good Southern cooking. This got Mom and Dad out of their house and a real cooked meal in them. So this was good.

Then I got home.
I have my BIG computer back online, actually do have my TV on at this time.

My boss and boss/boss okay with me taking emergency vacation for the rest of the week.

So - a rather good day, good things to tell Aunt Peg to help get her cheered up.

Angie


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Angie, 

Praise be! It was time you had a better day! ((((((HUGS)))))) :grin:


Edit to add: Get some rest!


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Angie, I am so glad you're OK! 
And I'm sorry to learn of your loss.

Keep your chin up, 
be strong for others when they need you, 
and take care of yourself first.

You are doing a fantastic job, prioritizing, putting out fires, supporting family and friends (old and new w/crayons!) AND getting your head around all of the devastation.

You will be in my thoughts Thursday when you lay your Uncle to rest.
*Dang, you will be in my thoughts every day!

Peace!


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad today was a better one.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Haven't read thru all the posts, but have to stop here to send a hug and prayers. The other night while all this was happening, I saw your post that you were okay and went away thinking everyone here was unharmed. Foolish, shortsighted, tunnel vision. Prayers for your family and especially your aunt, and all those dealing with this devastation.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Angie,
I am so VERY sorry.
My heart is broken for you and yours.
Prayers and kind thoughts sent your way.
((((((Many HUGS)))))


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

How kind/generous of you to help out that little girl with the crayons--typical of you, I think.

Glad you could use the Lite Salt. That concoction doesn't have the flavorings of Gatorade but it works. Continue to take care of yourself, hon.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Angie you are so much better than "news." I will continue to pray for your family.


----------



## spurdie (Oct 6, 2008)

Hang in there Angie. Sounds like you definately have the survival mindset. Thats all it is really is a mindset. I am so sorry for your loss. 

We are in Dekalb county in extreme NE AL. The devastation here is unreal. The big one passed about a half of a mile from our house. We were extremely lucky, we only lost about 30-40 big oaks and hickorys. others right down the road lost everything. They are saying 15-20 people died within a mile of us. 

On a positive note, the way this community has come together is wonderful. Neighbors helping neighbors. An army of chainsaws buzzing where they are needed most. They are telling us no power for at least another week, some are saying longer. We are on a well so no water for us. We have a generator but now big enough for the well pump. But all in all we are fine. I took a quart of chicken soup to a man last night who was living in a tent where his house used to be. He told me he had just buried his mother and brother and pointed to a field behind the house.

We have three little ones and this has been a big adventure for them.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> When they got there, they called me in astonishment. It was cleaned up. The trailer cleaned down to the floor which was intact, the good stuff was stacked beside the little storage building they had that was still functional, and a tarp put over that stuff to keep it decent from the incoming rain. It was Bethelhem Baptist Church volunteers did it since last lunch time. So thankful. They even cut up the trees, picked up and cleared the crap from the back yard area where stuff flew and stacked up. I'll have to get photos tomorrow.
> 
> Angie


That's AWESOME!!!!!!!! Small towns and churches give me hope that America will reclaim what we once were.

So happy for you that your life is beginning to resemble "normal". Get some rest!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

spurdie - then you KNOW.
have you filed for fema registration? it's easy online, and hour or better on the phone. I just did it for Aunt Peg. 

So sorry to hear of the losses around you.

This is truly a mess. Hope you get your power sooner than expected. I did not expect power until tomorrow, so I am doing really good.

Stay safe folks. And get your important papers, numbers and policies together and copies somewhere else. I need to do the same.

Off to the hospital to consult with Aunt Peg, I'll be checking in. You guys and gals are great to keep one on a center and based in reality (or somewhat reality).

Have a great day.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

my thoughts and prayers have also been with you and your family. I've read, yet have not known what in the world I could possibly say. you amaze me, inspire me, and I just send you endless (((HUGS))). I'm just so sorry for your loss. I'm also so sorry for all you've had to endure.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

HURRAY!!! For a better day!! God bless, Angie.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Just saw this Angie
Sounds like you have your hand full
Sorry to hear of your loss
Hang in there and remember, the Will of God won't take you where the Grace of God can't keep you. (or words to that effect)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hi Family -

today has been a good day.
Got Aunt Peg registered with FEMA, took paperwork to her, and she was able to do the calling to the home insurance and car insurance (needs windshield replaced) herself, she is in control of her life a bit more now. I think it is important, she sounded like the in control Aunt Peg (she was an RN, then nursing homes administrator, then state of MO nursing home inspector, then retired).
She said she would think of something she wanted to tell or ask someone and didn't have anything to write on or with - she now has a spiral notebook and a pen for those things, and the origina of a paper of her information summary that she had made that I've been using, I have a copy. Both are all in those plastic sleeves for papers so they can be handled without worrying so much about them tearing, etc. They had been wet and then dried.

Her best friend from nursing school was contacted and apparently has called everyday since then and about 15 of the same nursing class - they stay in touch well. 2 of those nurses are coming up for the funeral. I am glad they are going to be there as I'm in charge of getting Aunt Peg to funeral home, funeral and back to hospital. Basically because of my car. It's the best height and seating and has taken her home when she had the knees replaced, and Uncle David home when he had a pacemaker put in, and my parents work in it well. Considering it was purchased so my parents could work with it , I guess it's serving it's purpose. (still miss my 2002 Yellow MItsubishi OZ Rally).

Did errands after this, went by the trailer and saw where the Church cleaned and saved and protected the stuff. It's amazing I have photos (boy do I have photos)..

Took Mom and Dad the items I'd purchased for them. Came home, more phone calls.

But now, I'll read through. Do some HT background work and eat one of the pieces of Raspberry elegance desert that I bought at Publix for a treat. Probably make some hot tea to go with it.

It's been a looking up, getting things done day.
And a beautiful sunset.

I hope the rest of those impacted by this series of tornados, had an uplifting, getting things done day, too.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm glad you and your family are getting things under control. That really helps when dealing with the emotions resulting from such calamitous events.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Angie, You and your family will continue to be in my prayers. Our church sent a response/clean-up team into AL today and 2 other churches in my area sent truck loads of things into AL today also. If you run into a team from Temple Baptist church from Mississippi, that's my church group. Keep smiling I am so glad to hear things are looking up.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Glad things are getting better. Hearing what the church did made me tear up. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Angie, it sounds like you take after Aunt Peg - you sound like you're getting your "zip" back. You've continued to be in my thoughts (along with your family), throughout this, and will be for the foreseeable future. You ARE a survivor, and most qualified to be a moderator of S&EP, above and beyond keeping us from killing each other!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is day one, and pretty much how it looked day 2 and 3 early,



Then this is after the Church cleaned it for us
this is how they did the saved items (I've arranged for a self storage place in lot next to where I live)



Here is looking down the lot, similar to the top photo. And that is my car. I'm only putting it here as it does not show my whole license plate.



And this is a camera (instead of cell phone camera) shot of empty Uncle Fred chair. He loved sitting on the front porch in it when the weather was decent. So, to me this is sorta a symbol type photo.



So, good morning.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

One thing Sheriff Dorning said on the TV yesterday, and mentioned today.

If you are a home owner, even with damage, you still have a right to defend your property. (yes, Castle law).

So, looters are not welcome. And might be in danger.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

My parents have the exact same car as you, Angie You and your family are still in my prayers.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Angie, I just found this thread - I am so sorry for your loss and hope that Aunt Peg is doing better given the circumstances.

If you need anything, let me know, I am now in Ardmore, TN and can bring you stuff if you need it. That whole Anderson Subdivision area is devastating to look at, I drive by it twice a day to and from work and cannot believe the damage.

PM me if you need anything. I'll be praying for you and your family.

Sidepasser


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good Morning - I think.

Yesterday I ended up going into work for about 4 hours. My backup had a report that had to go out, and another person had a HOT purchase order that had to go in. I could not think of more things I had to do for Aunt Peg, so I went in.

Went to hospital afterwards and found that the nurse friends did not bring the robe they promised, so Aunt Peg was going to be wearing her old light pink light fabric robe over the hospital gown for the funeral. I'm not having that, so have a new robe almost finished in a color she said Uncle Fred liked her in. And a matching scarf to hide her hair as it's a mess from all this. Then I found a house dress that might work. It's brand new and snaps up the front. So she will have two options. I did just call and let her know that I had a scarf and the house dress. I have not told her about the robe, it will be a surprise.

The sons and other cousins and the Aunt and Uncle that came up earlier, put Aunt Peg's stuff in a storage unit near my daughter's house as that's where she will be living after the rehab center, until she finds and decides what she will do for permanent.

In a few hours the funeral. And what I didn't realize when we scheduled it, and then moved it to after noon per Aunt Peg's request - we should be going from funeral home to cemetary just after school lets out and this is the first day they are back since the storms came through. But hopefully we will get there after the main exit of the high school.

Stay well.
Hope anyone near the flooding in ARK, KY and TN and any other area is high and okay and so are their loved ones.

Angie


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Angie, if you have a chance or someone else knows, please post the time of the funeral. That way, those of us in other parts of the country can have a moment of prayer and be with you and your family in spirit.


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

Angie, I am so sorry for your loss, if you or your family need anything, just let me know. :grouphug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Central Daylight Time

1:30 pm family visitation
2 - 3 public visitation
3 - 3:45 or so - service
abt 4 at grave site
4:30 should be pretty much over.

Thanks for all good thoughts. Think energy for me, please. Also, for Aunt Peg to make it through all this energy draining happenings, she's going to by physically exhausted, on top of the emotion of all this.

Angie


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> Good Morning - I think.
> 
> 
> In a few hours the funeral. And what I didn't realize when we scheduled it, and then moved it to after noon per Aunt Peg's request - we should be going from funeral home to cemetary just after school lets out and this is the first day they are back since the storms came through. But hopefully we will get there after the main exit of the high school.
> ...


Hopefully the local police department can help you and your family's funeral procession with the traffic. Usually the funeral home calls in the request, so you might ask if they've done that. 

My prayers are with all of you for finding comfort in your time of shared grief.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, yesterday ended up being busier than expected. I got up and ended up going into work for 4 hours as most of Aunt Peg's stuff was done to where nothing more was really needed and work really needed me, even for a few hours.

After that went to hospital to see Aunt Peg. She was doing well. Her friends that graduated nursing school in the 1960s had been by. They were to have brought her a new robe to wear over the hospital attire. They had asked her what color and she said Uncle Fred liked her in red or american beauty rose color. They could not find anything that would work. So Aunt Peg was saying she would just use the old lightweight pink cotton house coat/robe that was her normal one. This was not acceptable (to me and her son's had been wondering also).

So, when son's got their to visit I checked two stores and they had nothing to speak of - bah. I dashed to my favorite fabric store around the corner and got a light weight rose gabardine, thread and a pattern for those church pagent type patterns. The pull over robes thing. I've made them a lot for churches - I knew I could use it to base a robe off of. Ended up making it, but opening on the front, slightly lowered the front neckline. I had yards of lace around here to put on it and then made a long plaquet down the front and put velcro on it for a fastener.

I cut it out at about 8:30 last night, sewed until 1 - was sewing again by 8 am, finished it and the matching scarf about 11 am, got dressed and went to the hospital. We got Aunt Peg dressed with her scarf to cover her hair that has not been washed recently, and the robe. 

Getting her in the car was hard. Took 4 people. We had her catheter bag, and the wound suction machine had to keep working. It has battery similar to laptop. Charge and go, or use on the power cord directly. This is important detail.

They got Aunt Peg in the car and about to shut the door when JoAnn noticed that the unit was on "battery critical" - this is NOT good and Aunt Peg almost cried when she thought it would keep her from the funeral. BUT!!! I had Jo and the security guy to have the cord brought down. I had my trusty dash AC outlet, and it's a 2 prong, but I carry a 3 to 2 prong adapter, and it was needed. So we plugged her in, and we went. (this car is proving very useful for what I need it for).

Got to the funeral home, and had family there to help get her into that wheel chair. Ended up having to plug her in again (drop cords are good too), after she had a private time with Uncle Fred. It was a small but family and a few friends funeral. I ended up speaking (not planned), and so did others. (not really planned). At the end, Aunt Peg asked to go back to hospital as her body was hurting and she needed to get back. So they put Uncle Fred in hearse, and rest of family went to the site. JoAnn and I took Aunt Peg back to hospital. Got security to get the nurses down. Took a bit of time, but she got back in hospital wheel chair and told us to go on, that she would be alright. So we left her to the nurses and went.

Ended up at a "5 Guys" hamburger restaurant. Uncle Fred really liked going there. We had good family time. The one self-important uncle went to Arby's he didn't feel like hamburgers tonight.

I had to cheer myself up, I am/was running on the "battery critical" energy level today. So fabric store was right around the corner - got me a couple of yards of bright, party fun fabric to feel and look at (I'm tactile and visual person - love to feel, pet and see fabrics - it feeds me). Then family visiting with all uncles and aunts in town.

Then home... and here I am.

Tomorrow - meet the trailer insurance man there. Have cousins (sons) being there and the helpful aunt and uncle. ( I need to send agent some photos tonight or tomorrow). Then everyone leaves town.
I need to go to work, at least last half of day as it's going to be busy in my area of work.

The major impact on our lives seems to be basically over, but the ripple waves of effect are expected to keep coming and we will be handling them and taking care of Aunt Peg, until she is literally and figuratively back on her feet and she decides what she wants to do for a place to live after rehab, then my daughter's house. 

So, I am "executive assistant" to Aunt Peg - people understand that. Cousins have told me over and over how much they appreciate me being in this "on point" position for their Mom and helping them with what to do. My aunts and uncles - Aunt Peg's sisters and brother and spouses have thanked me very much and given me some money for a tank of gas for all the running around.

It's weird to get "thank you" over and over. I'm just doing what needs to be done, what Aunt Peg has specifically asked me to handle and what the boys asked and approved.
But, I am glad I'm not stepping on anyone's toes - with family it happens.

Now the cemetary has both Uncle Fred and from last year Uncle David, catty corned to each other - 

We can imagine them together in Heaven doing things together, and going fishing with my Grandpa and Grandmother - (and if you don't believe in Heaven that way, or at all, just doesn't matter one bit to me - it's what we believe and it works for us).

I probably won't be doing more big updates, but this dump of information has helped me get it out, so I can deal with the next thing that's come up, and I'll be able to save the thread and read it later so see what I said as it was happening. 

Be safe folks, and as Terry, the oldest son said today at the end of the speaking - "Dad lived and was all about us all living - so go LIVE"

Hug your family.
Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> Hopefully the local police department can help you and your family's funeral procession with the traffic. Usually the funeral home calls in the request, so you might ask if they've done that.
> 
> My prayers are with all of you for finding comfort in your time of shared grief.



We didn't do a procession. We are more low keyed than that. 
We did find comfort together, and Aunt Peg knows all of you are pulling and praying for her at this time.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

God bless.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You're an amazing woman and a wonderful neice Angie, your aunt is so lucky to have you! I hope you're holding up through all this... is anyone taking care of YOU?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

You said, "The major impact on our lives seems to be basically over." So take some down time for yourself to assimilate all that's happened in the last week +. That adrenaline rush I mentioned earlier should really be gone now--recharge those internal batteries, Miss Angie.

You also said, "We can imagine them together in Heaven doing things together, and going fishing with my Grandpa and Grandmother - (and if you don't believe in Heaven that way, or at all, just doesn't matter one bit to me - it's what we believe and it works for us)." I think it's a lovely way to think of Heaven and I don't think anybody would be silly enough to comment otherwise to what gives you comfort.

Yesterday afternoon during the times you posted, I went into the den and said prayers for you all. Then I dusted off my dulcimer and played several verses of "Amazing Grace" as a benediction.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Get plenty of rest and be prepared for the shock to set in when you don't have anything else that is pressing to get done. And it may be the oddest thing that finally sets you off.

My friends in Harvest, AL that lost their home have been going non stop securing a new home and salvaging what they could of their 6 kids stuff, with mom being on crutches with a broken ankle (happened a few days after the storm) there has been plenty of things that most people would have broken down over. But today she finally noticed how beat up their pick-up was from the storm and for some reason that triggered an emotional catharsis, which took her and everyone around her by surprise. After a few hours of crying she is doing better and back to trying to organize and get things done.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have two photos of two signs I'll post tonight. You are all going to LOVE them.

Did insurance work this morning, doing regular employment this afternoon. then up to See Aunt Peg.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Best skill keep yourself together like Angie. I want to learn from you when things settle how you kept focas and not become overwhelded.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wags said:


> Get plenty of rest and be prepared for the shock to set in when you don't have anything else that is pressing to get done. And it may be the oddest thing that finally sets you off.
> 
> My friends in Harvest, AL that lost their home have been going non stop securing a new home and salvaging what they could of their 6 kids stuff, with mom being on crutches with a broken ankle (happened a few days after the storm) there has been plenty of things that most people would have broken down over. But today she finally noticed how beat up their pick-up was from the storm and for some reason that triggered an emotional catharsis, which took her and everyone around her by surprise. After a few hours of crying she is doing better and back to trying to organize and get things done.


Which road in Harvest? Where's I've been is on Stovall Road, next house up from the intersection of Stovall and Yarbrough. I think it's the hardest hit part for that portion of the tornado touch down. Not sure, since there is so much stuff thrown around in such a large area.

Do I need to go see them or anything for you?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is one of the signs that I thought you'd appreciate...




In this county the 1st or 2nd night after the tornadoes, I heard that there was a looter and that the owner was at home in the garage and armed. The looter died.
Next few times that Sheriff went on the air, it was said an owner still had the right to defend their homes - even in these conditions.
Today, someone told me that it happened 2 houses, one road, 2nd house up the other side. Can be seen from this sign.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> In this county the 1st or 2nd night after the tornadoes, I heard that there was a looter and that the owner was at home in the garage and armed. The looter died.
> Next few times that Sheriff went on the air, it was said an owner still had the right to defend their homes - even in these conditions.
> Today, someone told me that it happened 2 houses, one road, 2nd house up the other side. Can be seen from this sign.


I guess you only need for that to happen one or two times and for word to get out about it then hopefully that will put a stop to any further looting situations.

.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry!
My hometown, in the 1980s, was flattened by a tornado.
My parents lived on the corner of 6th and Oak St. The tornado touched down on corner of 5th and oak and went north, devastating everything in it's path.

My prayers for you and yours.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Today we met with the insurance guy. Looking pretty good.
Tomorrow a Town Hall meeting about this area.
later, FEMA inspector and I meet at Aunt Peg's hospital room, she has to sign a few papers (and this will give her a chance to ask her own questions directly), then out to her place to have it inspected.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Post traumatic stress syndrome will hit a lot of people down the road. Often times it happens when things are more or less back to normal and a person is able to relax for the first time. I had another episode earlier this month when F-4 tornados hit here in Iowa wiping out half a town very similar to what happened here in 1979.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Angie I am so sorry...I'm just now seeing this. Bless your heart, you have been strong! Survival isn't about who has the most beans and rice but about doing just what you've been doing! SHTF for any of us is much more likely to be a situation just like what you are going through and your posts in this thread have been most helpful. I'm starting a new list and at the top is a set of those solar yard lights, a headband light of some kind and to make sure I have the chargers, etc. for my vehicle that you have.

I've never seen a spring like this and we've had a few close calls but nothing even close to what y'all have been through.

I'm proud of you...you've done a wonderful job and I'm sure been a huge source of comfort and security for your whole family.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Continued prayers for you and your aunt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the continued prayers and thoughts.

I think I'm getting use to downloading my day in this adventure to you. Gets it out of my head some.

Last night got the FEMA call for Aunt Peg. I cannot just take him out there until Peg signs a waiver that I'm okay to do this on her behalf. FEMA guy will meet me at hospital tomorrow (today) to get with Aunt Peg, ask her questions and she can ask him. I will have to get some more papers together.

Today - I went to the Town Hall Meeting - FEMA, Red Cross and Small Business Administration was the first part, and it was MC'd by our Congressman Mo Brooks and had the District person there. Almost all this area disaster area is in Dale Strong's district. He even came to Uncle Fred's funeral and paid his respect to Aunt Peg.

I got more phone numbers and some idea of what FEMA might be able to do for Aunt Peg.

Came home and got rest of papers together for the FEMA visiting/inspection.
FEMA guy - called early, so we started early. 
Aunt Peg - got to tell him her concerns and needs above what insurance can do. Things such as the roughly $900 a week meds she will need while in rehab home care, that's her co-pay amount.

Afterward, I took him to the site, and he also got to talk to the family man next door and he saw what had been a brick house. He agrees, the trailer and such were all totaled.
Then to my parent's so he could check out Peg's car. It has some damage but nothing too bad. The windshield will need to be replaced.

Rest of the evening I stayed there and talked to Mom and Dad and watered Dad's garden and flower garden and had supper with them. Porch sat in the fine evening light breeze.

I'm tired. Came home and HT is hanging when trying to use it, but I think my cable company is having transmission problems - seems to be getting better. I got frustrated and did something I've not done since living here. When to the brand new McD and got a Mocha Flurrie and a cinnamon melt. Not a bit good for me, but tastes good tonight. Couldn't do a makeshift as cream and such has been tossed due to the 6 days of no power, I had no cream and such in the frig.

Take care. 
Get your papers in order so whomever is left after you leave will be able to treat your remains (as in funeral) (as in stuff left) appropriately. And hope it's not due to a tornado throwing things around.

Tomorrow Mother's Day, my oldest daughter's b'day and her first Mother's day. 

Angie


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Angie, more prayers to you. 

Close to you near Anniston


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

Angie Even though we have never 'spoken' and I live on the other side of the planet I offer you my bests wishes for the future health happiness and safety of you and yours. Being able (and willing) to help others, get organised and be in control in such situations is ( I believe) of at least equal benefit to you as those you have helped. (It truely is better to give than recieve.) As others have said attitude is everything, and you definitly have it! Now is the time to make sure you look after yourself physically and mentally, because as soon as you relax and think it is all over is the time you will most likely have your 'meltdown'. Meltdowns are good, healthy and you have earned yours. Sadly life will not return to normal for a long time and it will be a new normal, but there can still be happiness and laughter. Kai Kaha (Take Care)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Valmai and others.
I think this stuff is playing with my brain. I'm getting more determined to figure out how to go LIVE, and not just exist in a cubicle (or a nit picky paperwork pushing one, anyway).

Just had news a ex-coworker was at a plane layover had problems and passed out. They took her to hospital and found a stroke or something at the base of her brain, bleeeding there. It's not looking good. And she's one that plays tennis a lot, eats rather healthy, and never seemed to sweat the small stuff. Carabian life outlook. This is just getting me to think about what would I look back on (while dying) and say I wish I'd done more or less of.
Sure makes a person think of what is important.
Go hug your family. Are you LIVING or existing to the next step?

Oh well, I'm getting crazier as this goes along. Generally I'm okay, just thinking a lot, and figuring a way off the merry-go-round!

This course in Survival is not for sissies. I'm learning way too much!
Hope your day is great and that you and your loved ones are not participating in the flood disaster that is this week's Disaster of choice.

Fires in TX
Tornadoes in SE
now Flooding up and down MISS river 

What a stupid year so far, can we start over?


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

That's not crazy thinkin' Angie, that's just looking at readjusting your priorities. I think everyone needs to take stock after a disaster like this one. Continued prayers for you and your family members.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Angie, I am keeping you in my prayers. You are an amazing person, thanks for letting us into your life.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks Valmai and others.
> I think this stuff is playing with my brain. I'm getting more determined to figure out how to go LIVE, and not just exist in a cubicle (or a nit picky paperwork pushing one, anyway).
> 
> Just had news a ex-coworker was at a plane layover had problems and passed out. They took her to hospital and found a stroke or something at the base of her brain, bleeeding there. It's not looking good. And she's one that plays tennis a lot, eats rather healthy, and never seemed to sweat the small stuff. Carabian life outlook. This is just getting me to think about what would I look back on (while dying) and say I wish I'd done more or less of.
> ...


Angie I'm thinking about you and yours...you'll be in my prayers. 

About a month ago I decided to jump off the paper pushing corporate merry go round. It probably took a small moment of insanity followed by brief bursts of panic at what I'd done but I'm happier than I've been in years. The extra weight is slowly coming off mentally and physically and I do believe I've added years to my life. I feel like a part of me is coming back that I thought was gone forever and I sure did miss it. I think it's the joy. 

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wildwood - I think you say and have refound what I'm missing.

Today, Aunt Peg had a new bacteria in the leg, they are still suctioning internally. But they did get to stitch up about 1/2 of the injury. But the bacteria is listed by the CDC. so today I had to wear the gloves and throw away gown over my clothes. But docs don't think it's a big bacteria scare, just having to do protocol due to CDC. 

Sure takes time to do these things. 
Take care of yourself, family.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thought I'd just add to this thread, since it's THE story.

Tuesday, I did not go up to see Aunt Peg. I had to just come home. My energy level was crashing and I needed to recharge at home. But I did do insurance inventory listing of the contents for us to work on Wednesday night.

Wednesday - she requested another hamburger, fries and vanilla shake. Good to see her hungry. (she says the hospital food has NO flavor). We worked on the prices and when bought of the inventory list. And made a login to the www.diasterrelief.gov site so we can check on her claim.

Today! Insurance fellow called, the mobile home insurance payment being mailed (they were here last Friday). Aunt Peg's leg is well enough that they could finally completely stitch it up.!!!! This is something they were expecting later on. So, this is very good. And, we checked into the FEMA site, and her claim is being worked on, she will need doctor information to substantiate the need for help on the medical co-pay that was asked for. So, she's working on that tomorrow.
And tomorrow, she goes from trama wing to the rehab part of the hospital.

She showed me the leg tonight, and had thought she shown it to me when bad, but had not. Tonight it looks not too bad,. But I finally saw where she was cut. I'd had thought it was sort up and down and partially bent around, but nope. about 1/2 way from crotch to top of knee, all across the back of the thigh and around the inside of her thigh to about middle of the front of the thigh. Went to the bone in the back or more. Missed the artery and a nerve. Pulled out some of the ham muscle but leg still flexes, etc. She is saying it could have been so much worse. Everyone is wondering why she did not bleed to death. She needed 7 units of blood. And she's on cumadin to keep her from having blood clots from a long time ago problem.

All in all, totally remarkable that she's still here. She's strong, and helping with all the paper work, phone calls, and directing HER life and how she needs things done. I just am being an extension of her for now.

I'm really happy.
And my daughter, son-in-law and grandbaby will be taking Aunt Peg home from the rehab center, they will have to learn to give her meds in a port for some of the first weeks she goes there.

Good news, please have a celebration drink of tea (or stronger) for Aunt Peg!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

clink of ice in my tea to Aunt Peg and to you..you are an amazing woman also.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

An injury like that - that is incredible she didn't bleed to death right away.

Strong auntie, strong niece. A toast to both of you and your endurance. :thumb:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm so glad she is doing better! It is great that she has someplace to go after rehab too.

Hope you are resting some and catching up with yourself. I know you've been under lots of stress.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad Aunt Peg is doing better. How are you doing Angie? Don't forget to take the time to take care of yourself.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this. Prayers for you, your aunt, and your whole family.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

One Month later .....

A month ago all hell broke loose, and so many had their SHTF or worse.

Where Aunt Peg and Uncle Fred lived, that area is starting to clean up a lot; about 4 of the houses in the near area to them, have their lots cleared enough in the center to put a mobile home, or start the foundation of a new house.
One house is already put on a cleared lot - it's a regular house that was moved by a house moving company. It needs the skin put on it. But it's a start of the return.

Aunt Peggy - she's amazing. Yesterday she was discharged from the Rehab portion of the hospital. She can walk with a cane most of the time, or tired with a walker. She is merging back into handling her affairs without as much of my assistance. She is still having an IV of antibodics at home 3 times a day. She can do it herself with my daughter's or my assistance (not really needed, but we had to know how). Doesn't hurt that she's an ex-RN.

During this time, lots of her friends have been calling her daily, and her brother and sisters have been doing so also. Good support. 

I think I've been mentally hit by a semi truck from time to time. All this, and the subsequent out break of the hell in the shape of tornadoes across the country makes me (maybe you too) what on earth about many things of and in your life - and are you existing or living. Are you where you would not be wishing that you'd done something else, or would you be happy with what is taking your time, your days or your life.? {I know, I'm being sappy, but I need it tonight and you can not read this if you don't want to.}.
I just hope I post it.

I think maybe my adrinaline is reducing, the mind direction is not being needed and it's hitting me more tonight. 

Aunt Peggy and I talked about how I feel about my work and the people there, and she helped me make a plan. That starts to be began some this weekend. At least it will be a step in MY direction. That first bite of elephant or moving the mountain with a first pebble.

Good things are how well Aunt Peggy is doing, how wonderful granddaughter Zoie lights up when I play "going to get you" games wiggling my fingers and then gently tickling the top of her head. She leans forward as I come in to touch her.

Aunt Peg/We still have to get the stuff off the lot - as she takes over, I'll see if there are phone number I can recommend her calling while she's at Pam's and getting better.

So, a month of major changes, major SHTF - and paperwork.. 
Get your's in line and give someone somewhere else a copy.
And Love everyone you care about, be sure to give them all a kiss or hug as you leave - you never know if it's the last time you will see them on this earth.

I am very okay with the last times I had with both the uncle David that died last June 23rd, and Uncle Fred on April 27th. 


I guess that's all for this crazy post.
Thanks for listening. Love your family and friends, as appropriate.
Follow your dreams as much as possible, don't live with regret - worse, don't die with regret.

Now, to start moving on more - got to figure a new sewing project and settle my mind down. I haven't gone to the cabins since before the tornadoes - I do think that's on this weekend's agenda.

I'm hushing now and going to get a coke, and maybe break down an put a touch of something stronger in it, and I basically don't 'drink'.

Hugs to all
Angie


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Kudos. Nothing more needs said.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

On a smaller scale, I can completely empathize with you. I was fortunate that I didn't know anyone in Joplin that died but I know plenty who lost their homes. 

The sadness and heartache does hit at strange times and all of a sudden. Just a bit ago, I was thinking about something else, and it just hit me that my son has a disease that could kill him. Usually, you would never know he was sick. But the fact is, he IS. 

I'm not trying to thread drift, I just wanted to show you that I can understand where you are coming from with grief and that I really feel for you. I will say a prayer for you, Angie, and for your loved ones. 

You were a great help to me earlier this week when the storms were heading my way. Thank you.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Angie, I did not know any of this. Just saw this link on Tracy's thread about Hurricane Katrina. I read all of your posts and am sorry for your loss. No wonder the tornado's several weeks ago were so bad for you. You have my condolences and respect.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats a horrible day to go through. Lots of hugs and prayers up for you and family. I'm really sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since I brought this forward - I think I should update you a bit.

May and June of last year - Aunt Peggy lived with my oldest daughter Pam, hubby and baby (Zoie).
I helped get her to doctor's offices when necessary. Gradually she's doing most of it on her own, but when her Glacoma needs checking and eyes dialiated, I take her.
In July she moved into a nice two bedroom apt rather than spend the insurance money for rebuilding on the property. She could not go back and live there - so on of the next door neighbors offered her what they had bought the property for, so she took it. It will become a garden, as the new owners are Master Gardeners. And this same people bought the property just up from here land - it's where they were when the tornadoes hit. Do, Dwight and Wife, now have most of that corner to make into a park like effect. 

My dead uncle's place - it finally got roughly cleared, but looks so forlorn. I go visit it often. BUT, there is a rose that is still growing and blooming. His Iris came up, just in a different location from where the basic clean up moved them around. The daffodils came up, also. So, it's nice to see that two sets of tornados - 10 months apart cannot keep the flowers away.

Yes, tornadoes - about 3 or 4 weeks ago we had another outbreak; and it went right through that same area, about 3 houses down from the April 2011 outbreak. One house that had just been rebuilt two weeks earlier, had a roof from across the street blown into the living room wall and made an opening - but the church that helped them build it, had it rebuilt that outside wall by next afternoon. 

My Uncle's house, the one that my cousins were going to auction off three days after Easter. The house got knocked down and all the land roughly cleared. It looks pitiful. The master gardener made my cousins an offer for it, but they have some issue with him and will not come down on their price a little bit, or talk directly to him. So, the property sits there unloved. One cousin in TX and one in TN. Fortunately for them, the insurance Passed Uncle had on the property was good until June 2011; so they made more on insurance than they could have sold the property for; and still have the land to sell. there is a hand dug, well on the property - it's opening is now covered with a big piece of concrete.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Uncle David (passed by heart attack 6//2011) and Uncle Fred passed during April 27th next to last storm - reside down from their last home about 3 city blocks away from the property. A small graveyard, and they are adjacent. We visit both often. 

Mom and Dad are doing fairly well. Mom's Parkinson is doing well with medications; Dad does well and keeps going - he will be 81 on April 3. But they do take a lot of my time after work and many Saturday's. If they go places after dark, I do the driving - if we go anywhere together - I do the driving.
etc.

And I'm with Aunt Peg a good bit too, as her son's live in Missouri and are not here; so I am here, and my daughter Pam and family. Zoie has become a much loved shared grandbaby. Aunt Peg has no grandchildren.

Through all this, my youngest daughter stays out of touch with family. We don't know if she knows of her neice or not; and the whole family misses and talks of them often.

for me - that tornado even was The End Of The World as I Knew It and brought me to a new reality of after TSHF. 

Oh, and while I got my car paid off Oct 28th; by mid november it blew the engine and Nov 23 I now have car payments again - and a car that is good for parents and Aunt Peg - and snazy enough for me. 

But, that makes it for sure that I won't be buying land any time soon. I'd love to buy Uncle David's as we all have mentioned that not many people will want to buy unattractive land that has been in the tornadoes path 2 times in less than a year. So, until it sells, I can figure on that or something else - maybe.

Aunt Peg has found a church and getting involved. She is making new friends and expanding her life circle. She is amazing.

Oh, drove to Texarkana to see the baby sister of Mom and aunt peg - had a good 3 day visit, and drove back.

This April going to Branson. Aunt Peg was going with Church then decided Mom needed to go and if I'd drive and go - her church trip money would pay most of the cost so Mom and I don't have to come up with much money - and I'm driving my car (better gas mileage).
The baby sis of them, and hubby are meeting us there.

But tornadoes went through Branson the same time they cam through here the 2nd time. Fortunately, apparently they are recovering enough that the trip is still on.

So, tornadoes change so much. I would think fires, hurricanes and the like do also.

It really does a number on your soul and mind.

But that's it pretty much - and we are at almost a year. There will be a memorial in a park for the 9 that died here.


(always have flashlights, and such ready for when the power goes out.)

pay attention to your gut.

My boss did not believe me this last time when I told him that day was going to be almost as bad as April. He does now, as one of our co-workers house got the windows and doors blown out, it's being repaired and rebricked - but the house was vandalized by someone that came in and cut the wiring out of the attic.

There is a thing I hear on the news that is a TARCON number. I'm not even sure what it stands for - but April 27th was TARCON 7 and the weather guys were talking about it; last set of tornadoes was TARCON 6. If you hear it - pay attention.

All that I can think of for now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bringing forward for educational purposes to the new members.


----------

